# Battle Hymn Of The Republic



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's been around before but is well worth a second or third listen.

Get a load of these high school kids. At the conclusion listen to the high notes on the trumpet .. . . played by a high school kid? One of the fathers recorded it, added some graphic enhancements to the recording, and posted it on the web.

The song, of course, is the " Battle Hymn Of The Republic."

Click below!

http://www.greatdanepromilitary.com/Battle%20Hymn/index.htm

Enjoy!
Darlene


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!!!

THanks for sharing..............I get all choked up..............


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow. I would have swore the brass and percussion were pros if not for the late release of the last note. That was neat! Great pitch, attack, and expressive playing. Gotta love a fat trumpet high C, works equally well at the high point of the National Anthem!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Great choice (again) Darlene!! Thanks for sharing it.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

that was great to hear Darlene! Kids are just amazing with their talent!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow. Simply amazing.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Outstanding!!! Never gets old and never will!


----------

